# How often and how long do you walk your dog?



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

I walk my dogs six days a week for 2-3 miles a day. I have four yorkies ranging in size from 2-5 pounds. Of course, my smaller ones have to be carried off and on on the longer walks or they'd never make it....

I was curious as to how often and how long other people walk their dogs and what kind of dogs they have? I'm wondering if I'm walking my dogs "too long", or if there even is such a thing as "too long". 

My two "bigger" ones, always have plenty of energy and are upbeat during the walk and really enjoy it. My two smaller ones enjoy it but I can tell after a while when they are getting worn out and that's when they get picked up....

I just started thinking about it, as the only other people I know around here that have small dogs walk them 2-3 times a week for about a mile and the people I know who have big dogs only walk them for a mile , 4-5 times a week and I was wondering if that is the norm?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Two pounds??? Are they adults? That's insanely small! I don't think I've ever seen a full-grown dog that size! Aren't standard Chis around six pounds or something? 

I have two Beagles, aged 9 and 10. One family member (goes on rotation) walks them for 3 miles in the morning, and then I walk them for another 3-4 miles in the evening. They are usually still up for another short walk at night, if I decide to bring them out, but they're also happy to lie down at home. 

I don't think they NEED this much exercise. If they just got the 3 miles in the morning I don't think they'd be jumping off the walls. 3 miles a day would be fine for them, I think.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

I must say you excercise your dogs a lot more than most people, kudos to you! You're healthier & happier and so are your dogs (lucky babies you have).
I have two Weimaraners and for many years now I let them run off leash in 8 acres of open field once a day for anywhere from 25-45 mins. We live in Minnesota so when the weather gets bad (below 25 degrees) we sadly don't go out.They love running and stay close by me and are good on recall. We throw frisbee and kongs and they have a blast exploring. We rarely take actual "walks" since they prefer to run. But yes, we do this everyday weather permitting. 

The sad thing is I am the only one on my block that excercise my dogs! Everybody else NEVER walks theirs... pretty sad IMO.

If I had to guess the average walk time for most people would be half an hour a day, most days of the week...??


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

May-January we hit the dog park almost daily (atleast 6 days a week) which is for about 2 hours, or somtimes even up to 5 or 6 depending on the weather and my scheduele 9which is pretty easy going), of hiking, swimming, playing with his buddies.

then we do normally 2 other walks during the day for about 45 mins. just becuase I like to walk and like the outdoors. he doesnt need the extra walks, but why not he enjoys them.

January-May. (becuase i work 2 jobs at this time of the year. and it gets dark so quickly) we go to the dog park mys cheduel permiting about 3 days a week. and then just do normal walks daily if no dog park, I take himt o the school field to run and play ball.

Rain, snow, -30, +30 we are out and excersising. Weather doesnt bother him. And he needs his walks.
I try and get him out of the house as much as possible. even if it means my mom is driving to the gas station she grabs himand he goes int he car lol.

ETA: Blaze is a almost 6 year old Male rough collie (maybe some sheltie in there too)


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

We have a park not far from our house and it has a bike path that circles the edge of the park, which is 3/4 of a mile long. So I'll walk Chewie off the leash for about 2 laps (1 1/2 miles).

However, sometimes I walk Chewie on the leash around our neighborhood which is around a 2 to 3 mile walk.

Sadly, if it's _really_ cold we don't step foot outside moreover take a walk LOL.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

I am still anxious to hear your responce to the two pound dog. I cannot picture you picking up dogs and continue walking the others, unless they fit in your pocket. I would probably bring a baby stroller for the ones that get tired out, (they do make something just for dogs) but it is admirable the time you give your dogs! They must sleep good at night.

I have two small dogs and they get there walk, off road or side walk. They do not really walk, more like sniffing this and that and though we really do not cover much distance, they are still quite tuckered out. So I feel distance is not as important as the fresh air and the sniffing part JMO


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

I walk all of my dogs 7 days a week 3 times a day at the least anywhere between 1-2 hours each time. Then Friday Saturday and Sunday we go on a hike unless the weather is dangerous(lightning, hail thing like that).


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Right now Zoey gets to walk for half an hour, twice a day.. Unless it really is -WAY- too cold to go. Today, it is way too cold.. we go out to pee, and within a minute of her feet hitting the ground she is crying and lifting up her feet because the ground is so cold.. But when it's above 20 out we can walk. When it gets warmer still out, we'll be able to go for longer walks around one of the lakes here in town.. I think she'll really like that, right now though we just walk along the river.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

At school Summer and I walk 7 days a week for 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours. We sometimes stop and sit for a while. she sniffs a lot, chases squirrels, barks at cats and gets petted. 

At home i have 5 dogs that all fall to me to exercise. So I cheat and walk Summer about once a week and the rest of the exercise is about 45 minutes of offleash play twice a day for everyone.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

We try to walk everyday in the spring/summer/fall and winter days that are extremely mild... (even thought it doesn't get as cold as it does up north, I'm so not a cold weather person). About 99% of the time those walks happen. When we walk its for 2 miles, maybe a little more. But that's not all the exercise they get... they have all day to run and play together, which tires them out more than walks do.
They also go to the dog park at least twice a week.
In the winter time when it's too cold for me, I'll just watch them outside and throw the balls for them.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't walk mine every day....we rotate between walking, off leash stuff, and just running around in the yard. When we walk, it's 2-3 miles in the neighborhood, or sometimes we walk the trails at the park. They go off leash at the park and at the lake behind my neighborhood regularly and they go with me on outings when they can.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Every day my dogs (collies) get 1 - 1 1/2 hrs hiking, snowshoeing or skiing in the morning and a variable walk, anywhere from 1/2 hour to 2 hours in the afternoon. The afternoon walk varies with my work schedule. Then they get the "quick pee" evening walk.

2 days ago we did 1 1/2 hours in the morning and then almost 2 hours of snowshoeing in heavy snow in the afternoon. They just laid around like dead things until they dragged themselves out for the evening pee. As they say, a tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

for me it depends on the dog.

Jack can only go for about half a mile before he starts getting tired.

Kechara will go for about a two mile run/trot. but I'm planning on working with her this spring to get her stamina up to 4 mile trot.

Hawkeye, is too young still to go real far although he wishes he could keep going I try to keep our runs to 1 mile, until he gets older then we will go for long trips.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

to be honest I don't hardly ever walk any of the dogs we have 5 acres of woods and field they can run ,jump,play,chase,dig what ever they want to do til they are wore out! I do take them mt. climbing in the warm weather though!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

rosemaryninja said:


> Two pounds??? Are they adults? That's insanely small! I don't think I've ever seen a full-grown dog that size! Aren't standard Chis around six pounds or something?
> 
> I have two Beagles, aged 9 and 10. One family member (goes on rotation) walks them for 3 miles in the morning, and then I walk them for another 3-4 miles in the evening. They are usually still up for another short walk at night, if I decide to bring them out, but they're also happy to lie down at home.
> 
> I don't think they NEED this much exercise. If they just got the 3 miles in the morning I don't think they'd be jumping off the walls. 3 miles a day would be fine for them, I think.


Thanks for the response! That is great that you are able to walk your dogs as much as you do! I'm sure they really benefit from it 

I only have one that is two pounds, I think her exact weight is like two pounds and 6 or 7 ounces, somewhere around that. She will be two on April 1st. My other little girl is about 3 pounds and she just turned a year this past December, I think she is done growing but sometimes they can keep growing for a little after they turn one so she may get bigger. The Yorkshire standard is seven pounds and under, I've only seen one other Yorkie in person that is the size of my smallest girl but I know there are quite a few full grown adult 2 pound Yorkies out there. I definitely wouldn't say it's the "standard" for a Yorkie but some just turn out smaller than others are...

It's hard to show her size in pictures but here's one of her standing by a couch so you can have an idea of how big she is...


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

BobSD said:


> I am still anxious to hear your responce to the two pound dog. I cannot picture you picking up dogs and continue walking the others, unless they fit in your pocket. I would probably bring a baby stroller for the ones that get tired out, (they do make something just for dogs) but it is admirable the time you give your dogs! They must sleep good at night.
> 
> I have two small dogs and they get there walk, off road or side walk. They do not really walk, more like sniffing this and that and though we really do not cover much distance, they are still quite tuckered out. So I feel distance is not as important as the fresh air and the sniffing part JMO


Well, I rarely ever walk my dogs by myself and if I have to walk by myself I only do two at a time. If I am taking all four out I have someone with me and they walk two and I walk two ( one big one and one small one) so if one little one gets tired we just pick one of them up and still walk the other one. They are light and not hard to carry in one hand. I do have a Jeep Dog Jogging Stroller that I use sometimes and an Outward Hound pet carrier backpack that they like to ride in. They can pop their little heads out and still look around and even when they aren't walking they enjoy being outside.

I do agree with you, I don't think distance is a huge deal, I mainly go as long as I do so I can get my evening work out in as well...sort of gets two tasks done at once 



Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> I must say you excercise your dogs a lot more than most people, kudos to you! You're healthier & happier and so are your dogs (lucky babies you have).
> I have two Weimaraners and for many years now I let them run off leash in 8 acres of open field once a day for anywhere from 25-45 mins. We live in Minnesota so when the weather gets bad (below 25 degrees) we sadly don't go out.They love running and stay close by me and are good on recall. We throw frisbee and kongs and they have a blast exploring. We rarely take actual "walks" since they prefer to run. But yes, we do this everyday weather permitting.
> 
> The sad thing is I am the only one on my block that excercise my dogs! Everybody else NEVER walks theirs... pretty sad IMO.
> ...


That is so neat that you can let your dogs run off leash! I wish there was a place like that around here, the only place I have like that is my fenced backyard and it's no where near 8 acres. 

It gets pretty cold here in the winter time as well and we don't walk as much then either as mine get cold pretty quick (even with clothes on) 
It also gets super hot here in the summer and we normally have to either walk in the evenings when it's cooler or sometimes I'll let them swim in the pool for their exercise instead of going for a walk.



Tankstar said:


> May-January we hit the dog park almost daily (atleast 6 days a week) which is for about 2 hours, or somtimes even up to 5 or 6 depending on the weather and my scheduele 9which is pretty easy going), of hiking, swimming, playing with his buddies.
> 
> then we do normally 2 other walks during the day for about 45 mins. just becuase I like to walk and like the outdoors. he doesnt need the extra walks, but why not he enjoys them.
> 
> ...



That is awesome how much exercise your dog gets! It's great that he doesn't care about the weather either...unfortunately, I cannot say the same for mine...if it's even the slightest bit drizzling they won't step foot outside, I'll open the back door and they look at me like "are you crazy?!" and when it's cold outside they don't really care to go out much either, they'd rather sleep in their beds all day....lazy things!


----------



## valsh (Mar 9, 2009)

Well I am trying to get out more myself. Right now the little guy is getting *me* in shape. So, for the 2 weeks we have had him it's been about a 30-45 minute brisk walk in the morning and about another 30+ minutes in the evening. Occasionally once or twice a week he only gets one good walk.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Stitch said:


> We have a park not far from our house and it has a bike path that circles the edge of the park, which is 3/4 of a mile long. So I'll walk Chewie off the leash for about 2 laps (1 1/2 miles).
> 
> However, sometimes I walk Chewie on the leash around our neighborhood which is around a 2 to 3 mile walk.
> 
> Sadly, if it's _really_ cold we don't step foot outside moreover take a walk LOL.


That's great that you have a park so close to your house. I wish I could walk mine off leash but there aren't any places around here I can really do that. The ones that do allow it normally don't have a separate area for small/medium size dogs and I'm always too afraid that a bigger dog will just want to play with one of mine but accidentally hurt one of them because of the size difference....



Sonn84 said:


> I walk all of my dogs 7 days a week 3 times a day at the least anywhere between 1-2 hours each time. Then Friday Saturday and Sunday we go on a hike unless the weather is dangerous(lightning, hail thing like that).


Wow, that's incredible! I wish I had the time and dogs that enjoyed walking that much for that long...I think if I tried to walk mine that long all week and then take them hiking they'd all gang up on me! 



Binkalette said:


> Right now Zoey gets to walk for half an hour, twice a day.. Unless it really is -WAY- too cold to go. Today, it is way too cold.. we go out to pee, and within a minute of her feet hitting the ground she is crying and lifting up her feet because the ground is so cold.. But when it's above 20 out we can walk. When it gets warmer still out, we'll be able to go for longer walks around one of the lakes here in town.. I think she'll really like that, right now though we just walk along the river.


Your Zoey sounds like my dogs, they are the same way when it's cold outside and their feet hit the ground, they will put their paws up on my leg like "pick me up! pick me up!" They do the same thing when the ground is wet from rain as well


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> At school Summer and I walk 7 days a week for 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours. We sometimes stop and sit for a while. she sniffs a lot, chases squirrels, barks at cats and gets petted.
> 
> At home i have 5 dogs that all fall to me to exercise. So I cheat and walk Summer about once a week and the rest of the exercise is about 45 minutes of offleash play twice a day for everyone.


Sounds like you and Summer have a lot of fun  I've got a few squirrel chasers here myself 
Wow....5 dogs to exercise by yourself  I can't imagine trying to do that...I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have someone else to help me walk them...

By the way, I always love your pictures and your signature picture so much! Just beautiful dogs!!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> We try to walk everyday in the spring/summer/fall and winter days that are extremely mild... (even thought it doesn't get as cold as it does up north, I'm so not a cold weather person). About 99% of the time those walks happen. When we walk its for 2 miles, maybe a little more. But that's not all the exercise they get... they have all day to run and play together, which tires them out more than walks do.
> They also go to the dog park at least twice a week.
> In the winter time when it's too cold for me, I'll just watch them outside and throw the balls for them.


I hear ya....I dread it when winter rolls around....I've never been a fan of cold weather and my dogs aren't either...maybe I should move to Hawaii 
Sounds like your dogs get a lot of exercise and have a lot of fun doing it! That's great! 



sheltiemom said:


> I don't walk mine every day....we rotate between walking, off leash stuff, and just running around in the yard. When we walk, it's 2-3 miles in the neighborhood, or sometimes we walk the trails at the park. They go off leash at the park and at the lake behind my neighborhood regularly and they go with me on outings when they can.


I'm so envious of all your people who can walk your dogs off leash...I so wish I could do that! The only place I have for that is my fenced back yard which is only 1.5 acres  I wish there was a big place around here where I could just let them off leash to run like crazy.....maybe someday


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Rowdy said:


> Every day my dogs (collies) get 1 - 1 1/2 hrs hiking, snowshoeing or skiing in the morning and a variable walk, anywhere from 1/2 hour to 2 hours in the afternoon. The afternoon walk varies with my work schedule. Then they get the "quick pee" evening walk.
> 
> 2 days ago we did 1 1/2 hours in the morning and then almost 2 hours of snowshoeing in heavy snow in the afternoon. They just laid around like dead things until they dragged themselves out for the evening pee. As they say, a tired dog is a good dog.


Wow, snowshoeing or skiing! How cool is that!! I bet you have some great pictures!! I think if I took mine out in snow they'd just stand still and freeze to death....they are sort of spoiled when it comes to weather and if they deem it "too cold" they will refuse to walk and just stand there 



Keechak said:


> for me it depends on the dog.
> 
> Jack can only go for about half a mile before he starts getting tired.
> 
> ...


That's sort of how it is for me, my two smaller ones probably only walk a mile total off and on....



sw_df27 said:


> to be honest I don't hardly ever walk any of the dogs we have 5 acres of woods and field they can run ,jump,play,chase,dig what ever they want to do til they are wore out! I do take them mt. climbing in the warm weather though!


That sounds incredible....5 acres of woods, how fun! 
I cannot imagine taking my dogs mountain climbing  I'd probably have to carry them in a back pack the whole time.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Upendi gets walked at least once a day for an hour and three or four times a week she gets two walks that are at least an hour long. And throughout the day she gets plenty of playtime with me and SO.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Pug, 1 1/2 year old, 20 pounds. She will walk forever if I let her! We always do 1/2 hour in the morning and 1/2 hour mid afternoon at the least for our regular walking schedule.

I do not have a fenced in yard or any dog parks where I live. I am lucky in that we have 5 very nice & clean public beaches in my town that we frequent, and one night we walked almost 2 hours, and she was fine. I have to leash her up tp potty, so add in 3-4 more short walks a day on top of the regular hour of walking. Sometimes it's for 5 minutes, sometimes up to 20. She gets plenty of exercise!

The only times she poops out is when it's really hot. I don't blame her, I don't like the heat either. She would keep going if I let her, but for her safety I keep summer walks on the shorter side. We don't run or bike, just plain old walks.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

valsh said:


> Well I am trying to get out more myself. Right now the little guy is getting *me* in shape. So, for the 2 weeks we have had him it's been about a 30-45 minute brisk walk in the morning and about another 30+ minutes in the evening. Occasionally once or twice a week he only gets one good walk.


Dogs make great personal trainers! Mine certainly help to keep me in shape  They are always ready to go for a walk regardless how tired I am and somehow you just can't say no like you could to a human work out buddy....how is that??


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

We go out 7 days a week for a few walks a day. The total is probably 2-3 miles a day. We go out no matter what - she's been doing it since she was a little puppy and seems love to walk in any weather. We just had a brutal winter here in the northeast and it didn't seem to ever phase her.


----------



## omike015 (Feb 6, 2009)

We go once a day. The length and route varies from day to day, but we're gone a minimum of 30 minutes, usually longer. Most days, it is closer to 45 -- or even over an hour. The last couple weeks have all been longer walks because the weather is nicer. Occassionally on a weekend, we'll take a second, shorter 15-20 minute walk if he needs to burn off extra energy or just deserves a treat.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd say around 30 minutes M-T-W, one walk in the morning and one walk at nigh, each around 10-15 minutes long. Those days are extremely busy for me with college.

Thursday though Sunday on many days I'll walk her for upwards of an hour.. we also go to obedience class, the parks, etc, so she's getting exercise there too.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Shadow's 10 1/2 and Belle's 9. Belle walks 2x a day, morning and night about 30 mins each. Shadow only comes at night (so 30 mins a day). 

That's just formal walks though. I usually try to take them out at least every other day (weathering permitting) to walk/play out in the woods, and fields and such. Basically just a casual off leash walk...usually for about an hour, sometimes less if its real hot, or cold, or rainy. 

I also like to take Belle into town on weekends, and walk the trial at the park (it goes for several miles...we usually just go so far, and then go back), I usually just do this when its nice out though. She really likes it.


----------

